# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό Kelvinator] Αναγκαστική αλλαγή ψυκτικού R22 με R 417a

## papus

Χρειάζονται κάποιες αλλαγές σε ένα παλιό κλιματιστικό με ψυκτικό υγρό R22 και θα τις κάνει έμπειρος ψυκτικός με τον οποίο έχω μιλήσει ήδη. Επειδή όμως στο παρελθόν είχα κακές εμπειρίες από ψυκτικούς , παρακαλώ όποιος ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω να με ενημερώσει ώστε να μπορέσω να δω αν τα κάνει όλα σωστά.

 1. Το κλιματιστικό είναι 12άρι on-off 15ετίας το οποίο έχει δουλέψει ελάχιστα και δεν γίνεται να αλλαχθεί τα επόμενα δύο χρόνια. Έχασε όμως ξαφνικά, αλλά όχι σε μια στιγμή μάλλον σε λίγες μέρες, μεγάλη ποσότητα των ψυκτικών υγρών από το σημείο επαφής της  χοντρής χαλκοσωλήνας με το παξιμάδι που την συνδέει με  την εξωτερική μονάδα. Έχανε στο ίδιο σημείο, όταν ήταν σε λειτουργία, και λάδια με ρυθμό μιας-δύο χοντρών σταγόνων το 24ωρο και αυτό πρέπει να έγινε αντιληπτό 4-5 μέρες μετά την εκδήλωση της αρχικής βλάβης, όταν σταμάτησε να αποδίδει θέρμανση ή ψύξη.

 2. Ο τεχνικός πρότεινε αλλαγή ψυκτικών (όσων και αν υπάρχουν) με το R 417a και με το σωστό τρόπο. Δηλαδή πρώτα διόρθωση της του σημείου που χάνει το φρεον, άδειασμα των παλαιών ψυκτικών υγρών, χρήση αντλίας κενού, και μετά θα βάλει το R 417a.
- Το ερώτημά μου είναι αν θα πρέπει να γίνει και κάποιος έλεγχος στα λάδια (αν θέλουν συμπλήρωμα ή όχι), και πως μπορώ να καταλάβω αν το έκανε σωστά.  
- Δεκτή φυσικά και οποιαδήποτε άλλη συμβουλή σχετικά με την όλη διαδικασία.

----------


## papus

Επανέρχομαι ζητώντας και πάλι τη γνώμη σας.
 - Δυστυχώς ο ψυκτικός, εχτές το βράδυ, ενώ είχαμε μιλήσει 2 φορές τις προηγούμενες ημέρες "ανακάλυψε" ότι δεν έχει σε επαρκή ποσότητα R 417a και αγοράζει μόνο το καλοκαίρι νέα συσκευασία 10 κιλών γιατί είναι ακριβό!!!
 - Τρεις άλλοι ψυκτικοί στην περιοχή μου με τους οποίους επικοινώνησα σήμερα μου είπαν πως δεν αναλαμβάνουν παρόμοιες εργασίες.  


 - Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος ποια εταιρία ή συγκεκριμένος ψυκτικός αναλαμβάνει παρόμοιες εργασίες στα Δυτικά προάστια; Κατοικώ στην Πετρούπολη.

----------


## vasilimertzani

τυχερός είσαι που δεν ήρθε.
το 417 θέλει αλλά λάδια 
δες εδώ και επικοινώνησε να σου προτείνουν 2-3 τεχνικούς.
http://www.tepse.gr/BABC862D.el.aspx

----------


## papus

Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση, 
 είδα τον οδηγό νέων Ψυκτικών Υγρών.
 Εννοείς να επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους μέσω της φόρμας επικοινωνίας που υπάρχει στην ιστοσελίδα τους, ή μέσω της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής;

----------


## vasilimertzani

δεν γνωριζω προσωπικα.Ολα τα καταστηματα εχουν καποιον να προτεινουν.

----------

